# Looking for Physical Training buddy in Edmonton (NE)



## Charlie26 (24 Apr 2021)

Hello and thanks for dropping by. My name is Chris and I am looking for a training buddy to help get me into shape for when I get the call for BMQ.  I live in Edmonton (North East, Rundle Heights) If there is anyone or a group that does this kind of thing that would be awesome! I know with covid things are crazy but I figured I would give it a shot. Thanks for dropping by and have a great day!


----------



## ih8pa1n (28 May 2021)

CAF - GET OUT AND RUCK | Facebook
					

Building comraderie and providing support through rucking and fitness.




					www.facebook.com
				




Check this group out. Seen people posting progress of them running, push-ups, rucking, deadlifts, etc.


----------



## DyerAudrey (28 Jun 2021)

I join you  I also would like to start. It would be nice to find a group of people here, if someone has any suggestions, write in this topic.


----------



## Charlie26 (29 Jun 2021)

ih8pa1n said:


> CAF - GET OUT AND RUCK | Facebook
> 
> 
> Building comraderie and providing support through rucking and fitness.
> ...


I will thanks for the info!


----------



## Charlie26 (29 Jun 2021)

DyerAudrey said:


> I join you  I also would like to start. It would be nice to find a group of people here, if someone has any suggestions, write in this topic.


shoot me a message and we can sort something out.


----------

